# Big Fish/Big Snake



## Beerleader (May 31, 2005)

Here are some neat pics I got in an email..figured I'd share.


----------



## fishboy (Feb 26, 2005)

sweet pics


----------



## wildtiger (Jun 8, 2005)

I've seen the catfish one before, but never the snake. That is one huge reptile! Wouldn't want to run into that in the deep dark jungle.


----------



## AshleytheGreat (Jul 24, 2005)

Lol look how big the snakes belly is. Wonder who he eat


----------



## awesome kid (Jun 10, 2005)

> *originaly posted by wildtiger*
> Wouldn't want to run into that in the deep dark jungle.


i wouldn't want to run into it anytime, even in broad daylight.


----------



## fishfreaks (Jan 19, 2005)

That's a huge snake!!!! I would be so terrified if i saw one of them!


----------



## fish_doc (Jan 31, 2005)

Could you imagine getting the call to come get a snake that big. 
It would be like this:

I need a snake removed from my yard. I dont know what it is but I am not going back out there to check it out. It is huge. Im not kidding the thing is longer than my car.

OK we believe you. Ill send someone right over. (laughing because people always exaggerate when under stress.)

No, you dont understand You will need more than one person, and a Huge cage. Maybe a elephant gun if you have one.

OK In that case Ill make sure its our best man that I send. (still laughing under his breath)

-------

(later a call from his "best man") UM boss, Can you send the whole crew over.

WHY? Is this snake in a hard to get spot? (Still not taking the first caller seriously)

NO. I think he just ate spot, and hungry enough to eat me and the lady that called in earlier. This thing has got to be at least 20ft long. 

Ill be right there. (If you want somthing done right you gotta do it yourself)

---------

He gets there and sees the snake. OK George you go get em. Hopefully that will fill him up enough where he wont be hungry for the rest of the crew. Im going to call them now.


----------



## fishfreaks (Jan 19, 2005)

Anyone know where that snake is from for sure?? remind me never to go there...


----------

